# Linux versus OS X



## Didier Guillion (17 Octobre 2001)

Amis Linuxiens bonjour,

Un de mes contacts m'a posé une colle, peut être pouvez vous m'aider à y répondre :

Maintenant que l'OS X, basé sur une couche UNIX est disponible et va accepter les logiciels libres pour les compiler et les exécuter, quel intérêt peut ton avoir a installer Linux sur son Mac ?

Cordialement


----------



## benR (17 Octobre 2001)

A mon avis, le seul intéret c'est d'utiliser des softs Linux (Gimp, par exemple, qui s'installe sur osX, mais après moultes manip). L'autre intérêt est pour un PCiste de retrouver son environnement.
Pour le reste, je pense qu'il n'y a aps d'intérêt.

Un ami à moi vient de passer sur Linux (Mandrake8 PC) et tout ce qu'il à découvert avec cet OS est dispo sur macosX (il s'ets mis à Apache, PHP, MySQL, tout ça....)

Il a même trouvé un thème faisant ressembler son interface à Aqua


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (17 Octobre 2001)

Euh bah oui, la voilà la question...


Alors oui, à quoi sert Linux maitnenant ?
des gentils gens comme Gwen répondonreont directement à RIEN...
(comme il l'a toujours dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


mais bon, oui, moi non plus je n'utilise plus Linux (sisi je vous jure....)
Mais linux garde un avantage certain sur MacOSX par la puissance qu'il demande.

Certes, il est moins beau, et tout et tou, mais Linux est toujours (et restera) un Os de bidouilleur. et pas question de bidouiller sur macOsX (j'ai essayé, et je raconte pas le résultat.....)
IL est vrai que en plus Linux PPC (entedait Linux pour PPC, et non la distribution)n'a jamais été jamais vraiment été très développé.. Il n'y a jamais vraiment eu beaucoup de chose pour celle plate forme.
Linux existe pour toutes les plates formes, oui, mais bon, il reste quand même largement de meilleur qualité sur un i86..
Et je croit que il existe encore (et il existera toujours) énormement d'applications qui existe pour Linux qui n'existeront jamais pour MacOsX..

OUi, je sais je suis un peu brouillon, je sais pas trop quoi dire, ni comment le dire, mais quand même je pense que Linux reste unn système ou on trouvera toujours énormement de chose que n'on trouvera pas sous les autres systèmes.
MacOsX va s'imposer (je l'espère), mais je croit que la tendance du logiciel libre de Linux va également grandir (et encore plus rapidement)....
Donc les deux vont cohabiter, mais il est vrai que sur Mac, Linux va perdre un peu distance... même énormement...

Donc au final, (oui je doir me répéter, excusez moi.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Linux sur mac va rester pour les bidouilleur et aussi pour les étudiants (mon frère en Licence d'info, le premier jour il lui on dit : "DAns 15 jours, vous avez installé sur votre machine....") donc c'est un monde on c'est système qui va encore resister, quelque soit les plate formes.


----------



## Mad Frog (18 Octobre 2001)

Tout a fait d'accord avec Toine.
MacOS X est encore trop sensible, donc impossible de vraiment bidouiller dans le system sans le paniker.

Reste à voir au niveau de la puissance de calcul offerte par l'un et par l'autre, il serait interessant de voir si les performances de 2 serveurs classiques (PHP & MySQL) avec Linux et OS X se tiennent.


----------



## benR (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
des gentils gens comme Gwen répondonreont directement à RIEN...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

meuh non !!!
Il est pas comme ça Gwen... je crois que c'est quand il a compris (à sa 6ème compilation de noyau) que son iSub ne serait pas géré (pas plus que sa souris 7 boutons).
C'est à *CE* moment qu'il s'est dit que Linux était pas si bien que ça.

mais bon, on en a déjà parlé....


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*des gentils gens comme Gwen répondonreont directement à RIEN...
(comme il l'a toujours dit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens, j'ai un mec dans la promo qui s'est mis en tête de faire sa propre distribution. Il a récupéré des sources je ne sais où, qu'il a compilé pour avoir un noyau, et il télécharge des bouts au quatre coins du web...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, je n'ai pas tout compris à ses histoires (notamment l'intérêt, si ce n'est occuper ses soirées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais si tu passes par Nancy un jour, faudra que je te le présentes. Vous vous entendrez bien...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Il a récupéré des sources je ne sais où,*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Euh pas trop dure, c'est un peu libre partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TU D/L une distrib Open Source digne de ce nom, t'as toutes les sources avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, moi ca va, j'ai pas trop envie de faire ca non plus..
Je m'en passerai très bien


----------



## Mad Frog (18 Octobre 2001)

Je viens de tomber sur un sujet de Slashdot (News for nerds, stuff that matter) sur Mac OS X.1
Comme d'habitude sur Slashdot ce qui est interessant c'est de lire les commentaires des lecteurs (pour la plupart des gars qui s'y connaissent en Linux).
http://slashdot.org/articles/01/10/16/1835205.shtml 

Ils ont presque réussit à me convaincre de passer sous OS X!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (attention y'a plus de 300 messages...)


----------



## Yama (18 Octobre 2001)

En fait, je pense que Linux va devenir encore plus qu'aujourd'hui le terrain de inventeur :

Parce que quoi qu'on en dise : Apple est trop grossse aujourd'hui pour faire de innovatioons vraiment gonflé.

mac OS X est génial : mais c'est pas un concept révolutionnaire non plus : il y a toujours des îcône, des fenêtre...etc

L'interet de Unix en tant que système utlisateur va retomber a zeros : mais par contre celui de tester plein de nouveau concepot va s'enrichir a mon avis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

Il y a beaucoup de choses interessantes qui ont ete porte sur Darwin/MacOSX,

Pour les conversions d'immages en lignes de commande, ImageMagick (possibilite de script perl, sh, etc...)
Portage de QT 3.0 termine
Portage de Tcl/Tk en natif presque termine
Portage de apt-get (debian) projet fink
Portage de xfree
etc...

Pour ce qui est des applications, et de l'inovation logicielle, il etait une fois opendoc, un concept base sur une appli vierge, ou on ajoute des palettes d'outils, seulement ceux dont on a besoin, c'etait la fin des usines a gaz style word ou on utilise 5% des possibilitees, et je suis large. Le hic, c'etait la non adoption des editeur qui voyaient dans ce concept leur fin pure et simple. Puis arrive le libre, et a quoi on a droit? a des usines a gaz, et a ZERO inovation, seulement des copies de ce qui existe deja, UNIX (que je ne critique pas, j'orais plutot tendance a adorer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), StarOffice, Koffice, Mozilla, etc... que des grosses usines a gaz, mainntenant que le libre est vraiement present dans le pim (paysage informatique mondial   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?) pourquoi nne pas inover a nouveau? Il est possible de faire des documents ouverts auquels on pourait ajouter des outils pour les editer, seulement ceux dont on a besoin ;-)

Voila, une idee comme ca...

[17 octobre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (18 Octobre 2001)

j'ai installé dans le temps linux sur le mac, mais face à X.1, linux ne fait pas le poids. Gimp non plus face à un photoshop même sous classic.

Si linux me parrait indispensable face à Windows et en entreprise, je n'échangerais certainement pas mon X.1 contre une mandrake ou une autre distribution ppc


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Octobre 2001)

Salut à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses; Qui m'éclairent.

Mais, mais , encore une :

Pourquoi n'ais je  pas lu dans vos réponses "Le principal avantage de Linux c'est que lorsque tu développe sous Linux sur Mac, ton code se recompile et fonctionne sur PC"  Hmmm ?

Pour répondre a William, le problème des initiatives en ce qui concerne les concepts comme OpenDonc, c'est, qu'en effet, elle ne seront viables que si elles sont utilisées par les développeurs (Attention, la survie n'a RIEN a voir avec la qualité du concept).

Or, les éditeurs ne les utilisent que si elles leur font gagner du temps (le temps c'est de l'argent) et donc si elles sont multi-plateforme.

Or, les concepteurs de techniques innovantes  genre OpendDoc, protégent leur bébé et le bloquent sur leur machine.

Donc tout le monde dit que c'est super et personne ne l'utilise et cela disparait.
OpenDoc est officiellement arrété par Apple.

Il y a pas mal de débats sur les mailing lists Apple sur la disparation de MacAPP et de tristes pronostics sur le destin de Cocoa si Apple garde cette politique.

Cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2001)

Je me suis peut etre mal exprime,
OpenDoc, c'est une idee inovente qui meme si elle n'a pas ete developpe jusqu'au bout dans un contexte proprietaire aurait toute sa place dans un contexte libre, sans contraintes economiques trop forte. Les composantes Bonobo vont un peut dans ce sens me semble t il. Mais elle necessite une compilation pour construire une appli. non, l'idee est bien d'avoir des composante portables (au niveau source) qui se lient dynamiquement au documtent pour le modifier. Et la cocoa, ObjC ou java fonctionne, ou peut fonctionner de cette facon, puisque ces languages herite de SmallTalk necessite un Run-time, qui charge dynamiquement des morceaux de code au cours du fonctionnement.

En resumer, l'inovation a toutes ces chances dans le libre, y a plus qu'a s'y mettre ;-)


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord, l'innovation a des chances dans le libre.
Mais le libre fait peur aussi aux éditeurs qui craignent de voir leur savoir faire utilisé par la concurrence.

Par exemple, les utilisateurs de Mac APP ont dit à Apple, "puisque le projet est suspendu, mettez les sources dans le domaine public, on se charge de les faires évoluer". L'équipe dissoute de Mac APP etait d'accord, mais lorsque c'est remonté dans la hierrachie d'Apple, quelqu'un a dit "Oui, mais si les sources sont libres il sera plus facile de porter une application sur PC des que Mac APP aura été adapté au PC" alors refus.

Cordialement


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Pourquoi n'ais je  pas lu dans vos réponses "Le principal avantage de Linux c'est que lorsque tu développe sous Linux sur Mac, ton code se recompile et fonctionne sur PC"  Hmmm ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh tout simplement parce que c'est pas toujours vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon sinon, pour vos discussions sur MacApp et OpenDoc, euh moi n'étant pas progammeur, je ne connaît pas trop, et donc je ne peux trop entrer dans cette conversation


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Une citation de mon prof de Réseaux & Systèmes :
*En informatique, l'innovation est de nos jours quasiment existante en raison du poids du passé.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## benR (19 Octobre 2001)

Clair !!
Sérieux, quand tu vois que macosX est basé sur un système archaïque qui date des années 70, ca me fait bien rigoler, moi....
L'éthernet, c'est quoi ? mi 70, en gros ?
IP ? pfff... même topo

non non, on est foutu, je vous dis !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

Tu plaisantes la, non?

la question de l'age de la techonlogie, c'est pas vraiement le probleme. Un algorithme, c'est une methode, et quand elle marche, on a pas de raison de changer...

Ex: pythagore, calculer une dividion, etc...
Un soft c'est pareil, et Unix, ou plutot la memoire protege, le multitache preamptif, le multiutilisateur, le reseau, les threads, etc... on fera pas mieux....

Le futur pourais etre a une sorte d'OS distribue sur un reseau ou les process se lance sur les  cpu les moins utilisees, ou les thread et les process migrent tout seul. Mais c'est toujours le meme esprit


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Octobre 2001)

Ouais, enfin bon Le Pentium depuis trente ans sur la même architecture. Cocoa qui va mettre dix ans à s'imposer Juste deux exemples qui me viennent à l'esprit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2001)

je ne parle pas de materiel, seulement de logiciel, et dans le logiciel seulement des fondations...


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Octobre 2001)

Tout dépend de ton utilisation de linux.

Personnellement j'utilise linux sur x86 depuis plusieurs années simplement pour LyX/LaTeX, archiver mes bibliographies, l'internet, les news et le mail, ssh . &lt;-- c'est tout !

Bon je connaîs trés peu les macs mais mon prochain ordi sera un mac (un portable car se sont les seuls qui soient compétitifs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) justement parceque osx est là (os 9,x ça plante autant que ma console de jeu sous windaube (parce que windaube ça ne sert à rien de sérieux si ce n'est jouer ou perdre son temps, ce qui est la même chose)).

simplement le même fichier LyX sous osx avec fink et tout le tralala va BEAUCOUP moins vite (euphémisme) que le même lyx sous debian sur le même chti imac 350 Mhz et là pas besoin d'un chrono pour voir la différence.

Déjà que sous linux je me contentait de Blackbox/Rox-filer pour réserver mes ressources à mon travail...Et maintenant que Mozilla et les autres navigateurs sous linux commence à tenir la route..

Moralité sur mon prochain powerbook (aïe il me manque encore 3 francs 6 sous...) je garde une partition sous debian...et je suis trés heureux parceque macosx me permettra de lire nativement mes divers fichiers...

Où comment j'en suis sûr on va voir de plus en plus de macuser qui viennent directement de Linux/BSD justement parce que tant qu'à se taper un os commercial autant que ce soit un Unix...
§§§


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

Bon, en passant, LyX, c'est pas terrible, latex2e pur c'est a mon sens un peu plus pro. 
Sur OS X, tu as teTeX et un une appli cocoa toute simple et open source qui s'appelle texShop.
http://www.uoregon.edu/~koch/texshop 

tu trouveras les liens pour la distrib teTex sur le meme lien. (ce matin, il ne marche pas, mais ca va revenir ;-))

Mozilla existe aussi sur X, mais omniweb est pas mal. sauf si tu est allergique aux softs qui donnent pas les sources, mais dans ce cas tu te contredis toi meme, un os ca sert a produire, pas a passer son temps a resompiler le noyau ou les appli parce qu'une mouche c'est posee dessus (je parle du point de vu utilisateur, pas developpeur).

ssh est aussi present.


bref, si ce qui te manque c'est un serveur X, il y a meme une distribution binaire de xfree 4.1, et une appli (Xdarwin, ou Xaqua...) qui te permet d'avoir en rootless tes fenetres X. et la xterm, etc...
aqua. 

c'est vrai que linux est un peu plus reactif qu'os x, la compilation est plus rapide. Mais le potentiel d'evolution d'os x est fort. bref os X + xfree, c'est pas trop different de linux ;-)


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Octobre 2001)

merci merci...mais en bon debian-user je n'ai pas raté fink qui m'a permis d'installer mon serveur X sans trop perdre de temps..et avec mon ssh je m'amuse bien :
 ssh -X utilisateur@serveur-sous-linux lyx
est pour l'instant plus pratique que de le lancer sur mon imac car mon ordi sous linux est bien plus rapide...

Pour le débat: lyx évolue bien au fil du temps et permet de ne pas perdre trop de temps quand on n'a pas 500 pages de doc à parcourir pour écrire un mémoire de maîtrise par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les navigateurs sous macosx plantent allègrement (Opéra, IE, Netscape, Mozilla, &...Omniweb) mais bon c'est partout pareil...(remarque en passant Omniweb est trés bien justement parceque c'est le mieux intégré à macosx, cependant il respecte moins de normes que mozilla par exemple).

Le gros avantage de X11 est de pouvoir utiliser ce qui n'existe pas sous sur ppc

Et le X11-rootless rame beaucoup plus que celui en plein écran, mais enfin il faut pardonner à la jeunesse du programme...

Bon je suis d'accord avec toi le potentiel de macosx est (trés) important mais encore une fois le monde linux/BSD est vaste et l'on y a un certain choix, et c'est justement ce choix qui fait toute la différence..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2001)

globalement, je suis d'accord avec toi, sauf pour le X11 rootless. seul le rootless beneficie de l'acceleration materielle, il est beaucoup plus rapide que le mode plein ecran.


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Octobre 2001)

Ah bon, ben j'avais raté ce point là...pourtant à l'usage on ne dirait vraiment pas...






§§


----------

